# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Banana's Progress/Update thread

## Banana

Current Projects

"The Updated Herb/Drug Repository"

*Spoiler* for _-_: 







Vitamin B5

B5 is an essential nutrient for life and is used for the metabolism of carbohydrates, protein, and fatty acids. The United Kingdoms RDA recommends 6 mg every day for both men and women.


Effects on Dreaming
B5 is used along with Choline to produce the neurotransmitter Acetylcholine, which is the primary neurotransmitter used in REM sleep. This increases the vividness and the recall of dreams.


Take With
Protein
Carbohydrates
Choline


Time to Take it
Before Bed or WBTB, this vitamin acts fairly quickly, but also stays in the system for a long time.


Sources of B5
Vitamin Supplements
Royal Jelly
Legumes
Whole grains
Meats
Eggs


Other Side Effects
There are no known side effects for this drug.


Cautions


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin B6

B6 is a water soluble vitamin which is essential for amino acid (protein) metabolism.
The United States RDA recommends a daily intake of 1.3 mg of Vitamin B6 every day for both healthy men and women, slightly higher for those who are over fifty or pregnant women.


Effects on Dreaming
B6 has a large role in converting tryptophan to serotonin, which helps produce more vivid dreams and makes them easier to recall. In order to maximize the effects of the B6 tryptophan must be in your system as well.


Take With
Tryptophan


Time to Take it
Before Bed or WBTB, this vitamin acts fairly quickly, but also stays in the system for a long time.


Sources of B6
Vitamin Supplements
Green and leafy vegetables
Legumes
Fruits
Whole grains
Meats
Fish
Poultry
Shellfish


Other Side Effects
B6 has been shown to reduce the risk of Parkinson’s disease. It has also been shown to alleviate the effects of alcoholic hangovers and morning sickness in pregnant women, most likely due to the fact that it is a mild diuretic.


Cautions
Even though this is a water soluble vitamin, it is possible to overdose on it. There have never been any cases of overdose from food, but the supplements must be taken with care. One should not exceed 100 mg per day.


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

Other Notes:
Participants in a double-blind 2002 study demonstrated that taking 250 mg of B6 over a placebo caused a significant difference in dream content, as rated by the participants, in the following areas:

dream vividness 
bizarreness 
emotionality 
color

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Vitamin B12

B12 is a vitamin that is important for the creation of blood and synthesis of DNA. It is used in every cell in the body to assist in the production of energy.


Effects on Dreaming
B12 can produce Acetylcholine which are the neurotransmitters used during REM sleep. It does not do so, however, as aggressively as it's cousins B5 and Choline.


Take With
Protein
Folic Acid (B9)
Methionine
Serine


Time to Take it
Before Bed or WBTB, this vitamin acts fairly quickly, but also stays in the system for a long time.


Sources of B12
Vitamin Supplements
Eggs


Other Side Effects
Rashes
Gastrointestinal diarrhea


Cautions
If you have a sensitive allergy to cobalamin or cobalt, then you should not take B12.


Interactions
Should not be taken with alcohol
Should not be taken with antibiotics
May cause decreased effectiveness of birth control pills

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Choline

Choline is an essential nutrient that is usually classed with the Vitamin B group. It is recommended that the average daily intake be between 425 and 550 mg for both men and women, however there is no RDA standard for it.

Effects on Dreaming
Choline is used along with B5 to produce the neurotransmitter Acetylcholine, which is the primary neurotransmitter used in REM sleep. This increases the vividness and the recall of dreams. This claim is reputed by the medical community as a modern myth.


Take With
Protein
Carbohydrates
B5
B12
Galantamine
Folic Acid (B9)
Methionine
Serine


Time to Take it
Before Bed or WBTB, this vitamin acts fairly quickly, but also stays in the system for a long time.


Sources of Choline
Dietary Supplement (lecithin)
Egg yoke
Soy
Liver
Legumes
Peanut Butter


Other Side Effects
Increased Focus
Prevents gallstones


Cautions
People suffering from Trimethylaminuria should not take Choline


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Melatonin

Melatonin is a hormone that plays a role in the regulation of the circadian rhythm of all living things. It is also a powerful antioxidant and plays a role in preserving DNA.


Effects on Dreaming
Melatonin puts you to sleep faster and into non-REM sleep (deep sleep,) however there is a rebound effect in the early morning where there is a dramatic increase in REM sleep and dreaming. Users usually dream more vividly and longer.


Take With
Vitamin B6
Calcium


Time to Take it
Before Bed, because it works by the means of REM rebound you need to take it before several hours of deep sleep.


Sources of Melatonin
Melatonin Supplements
Everything has Melatonin


Other Side Effects
Melatonin has been shown to reduce the frequency and severity of migraine headaches as well as focus ADHD sufferers. It also stimulates the immune system.


Cautions
Because it stimulates the immune system, it is ill advised that individuals with auto-immune diseases to take melatonin.
Those with poor circulation or low blood pressure should also not take melatonin.
Melatonin is illegal in Canada


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Niacin (B3)

Niacin is a vitamin that assists in DNA repair and production of the steroid hormone.

Effects on Dreaming
Niacin helps the production of serotonin, which helps you sleep and adds more dreams.


Take With
Zinc
Calcium
Magnesium


Time to Take it
Before Bed or WBTB, this vitamin acts fairly quickly, but also stays in the system for a long time.


Sources of Niacin
Meat; especially heart, liver, and kidney
Leafy vegetables
Fruits
Nuts
Whole Grains
Legumes
Mushrooms


Other Side Effects
**See Cautions


Cautions
Even pharmacological doses of Niacin is toxic and can cause liver problems and birth defects, so pregnant women should never take niacin.


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Tryptophan

Tryptophan is one of the 20 standard amino acids as well as one of the essential amino acids for humans.


Effects on Dreaming
Tryptophan is metabolized into serotonin and niacin. Both increase dreaming.


Take With
B6
**Galantamine


Time to Take it
Before Bed, tryptophan has a side effect of REM rebound as well as being metabolized into serotonin so you should take it before several hours of deep sleep.


Sources of Tryptophan
Amino Acid Blends
Turkey
Cheese
Meat
Caviar
Milk
Egg
Seeds


Other Side Effects
Possible side effects include fever, increased blood pressure, blurred vision, upset stomach, dizziness, and a mild rash.


Cautions 


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs


Other Information
It is a misconceptions that Tryptophan was responsible for 1500 cases of permanent disability including at least 37 deaths in 1989. This was due to an EMS contamination, not the Tryptophan itself.

**When taken with galantamine the likelihood of having a lucid dream goes up, but it comes with an increased chance of waking up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Calea zacatechichi (Dream Herb)

Calea is a plant native to Mexico that is used by the indigenous Chontal of the Mexican state of Oaxaca for communicating with the gods through dreams. It is also used to reduce fevers and gastronomic disorders.


Effects on Dreaming
This plant has been shown to increase the vividness and recollection of dreams. It has also been known to increase the frequency of dreams.


Take With


Time to Take it
WBTB, this is a fast acting herb that reacts as soon as it hits the brain, so it should be taken right before expecting to dream.


Sources of Calea
This plant can be grown from seed**
Calea is also found in teas


Other Side Effects
There are no known side effects for this drug.


Cautions
**This plant is illegal in the state of Louisiana, and there is legislature in Tennessee that is attempting to make it illegal.


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Artemisia vulgaris (Mugwort)

Mugwort is a plant that is native to Europe, Asia, and Northern Africa. It is also found in North American where it is an invasive weed. It has many myths or spiritual powers around it, which is why it is commonly used in witchcraft.

Effects on Dreaming
This plant has been shown to increase the vividness, recollection, and control of dreams.


Take With


Time to Take it
WBTB, this herb acts fairly quickly, but not immediately so take it about thirty minutes to an hour before expecting to dream.


Sources of Mugwort
This plant can be grown from seed
Green Rice Cakes


Other Side Effects
It increases energy


Cautions
It contains thujone, which is toxic. It is rarely used in cooking and only in very small amounts because of this.


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Silene capensis (African Dream Root)

Silene capensis is a root that is sacred to shamans of the verdant river valleys of the eastern cape province of South Africa.


Effects on Dreaming
Silene capensis is a root that contains the chemical triterpenoid saponins which promotes colourful, vivid dreams and aids in recall. 


Take With
An empty stomach


Time to Take it
Because the alkaloids travels through the system very slowly one will not see the effects immediately and may take up to three days of daily use to have results.


Sources of Silene capensis
This is rarely found outside of Africa, however it can be grown from seed


Other Side Effects


Cautions
In very large doses nausa and vomiting have been reported


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

Effects at dosages:

Threshold Dosage (Minimum dosage required to feel any effects): 1/4 a teaspoon 

Many report more intense, more creative, or otherwise exceedingly interesting dreams. 

Baseline Dosage (Minimum dosage required to feel all effects): 1/2 a teaspoon

The full effect of this plant produces amazingly clear lucid dreams. Lucid dreams occur when the dreamer is completely consciously aware of the fact that they are dreaming, yet still in the dream state. This is the state which tribal elders used to resolve disputes and gain visions into the otherwise obscured subtle realm.


Recommended Initial Dosage: 1/2 a teaspoon (~3.5 grams) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Galantamine

Galantamine is a drug developed in the 1950s as a treatment for Alzheimer's disease. It is synthesized from extracts from bulbs and flowers of Voronov’s snowdrop, Red Spider Lily, and Amaryllidaceae.


Effects on Dreaming
It is believed it works by enhancing cholinergic function by increasing the concentration of acetylcholine in the brain, which is the neurotransmitter used in REM sleep.


Take With
B5
Choline
**Tryptophan


Time to Take it
WBTB, Galantamine is a fast acting drug so take it right before expecting to dream. Taking it before bed will do very little.


Sources of Galantamine
Tablets in 8mg, 16mg, and 24mg form


Other Side Effects
There are no known side effects for this drug.


Cautions
Galantamine can cause decrease in gastrointestinal functionality.
Galantamine should not be use by patients of mild cognitive impairment (MCI)


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

**When taken with tryptophan the likelihood of having a lucid dream goes up, but it comes with an increased chance of waking up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Nicotine

Nicotine is an alkaloid found in the nightshade family of plants.

Effects on Dreaming
Nicotine mimics the chemical acetylcholine which is the main neurotransmitter used during REM sleep. This means that the body doesn't need to make as much acetylcholine to produce vivid dreams.


Take With
Galantamine


Time to Take it
WBTB, Nicotine is absorbed directly though the mouth so doesn't need to be digested so it works extremely rapidly. Expect to dream immediately after taking Nicotine.


Sources of Nicotine
Tobacco
Coca
Cigarettes
Nicotine Patch


Other Side Effects
**See Cautions


Cautions
Nicotine is extremely addictive (both physically and psychologically)
Cigarettes have over 100 chemicals known to cause cancer
Cigarettes have over 200 chemicals that are toxic
Nicotine in itself is toxic at more than 40 mg
Nicotine raises blood pressure
Nicotine has been linked to both Parkinson's disease and Alzheimer's disease


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



  Dextromethorphan (DXM)

DXM is most commonly used in cough suppressants, but has a side effect of being hallucinogenic. 


Effects on Dreaming
DXM's hallucinogenic properties stimulate the centre of the brain that creates dreams. It is said to create very surrealistic dreams.


Take With


Time to Take it
Before bed or WBTB, DXM works quickly, but stays active for a long time. 


Sources of DXM
NyQuil
Robitussin
Vicks 


Other Side Effects
Possible side effects include fever, increased blood pressure, blurred vision, upset stomach, dizziness, and a mild rash.


Cautions
Powered DXM is illegal in The United States and you usually have to be 18 to buy cough syrup with it. 
There is evidence that if used in excess it can be addictive.


Interactions
DXM should not be taken if you use: monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOIs), selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs), antihistamines, or alcohol.

*Taking properly mixed cough syrup that include DXM and antihistamines and / or alcohol is safe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








  Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)

THC is a psychoactive chemical produced by the cannabis plant as a defense mechanism. It is a popular recreational drug.


Effects on Dreaming
THC's hallucinogenic properties stimulate the centre of the brain that creates dreams. It is said to create very surrealistic dreams, however it has an extremely detrimental effect on dream recall.


Take With


Time to Take it
WBTB, THC works very rapidly and it's effects don't last so taking it before bed will do very little.


Sources of THC
Marijuana


Other Side Effects
THC has been shown to reduce nervous tics.

Cautions
Marijuana is illegal in almost every country.
THC in large doses can cause psychosis.
Contrary to popular belief, THC is physiologically addictive; in fact it's nearly as addictive as caffeine.
Marijuana has been linked to heart disease in long term use
Marijuana has 5 times as much ammonia (a poisonous and cancer causing agent) as cigarettes.


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Omega 3


Omega-3 fatty acids are a family of unsaturated fatty acids that have in common a final carbon–carbon double bond in the n−3 position; that is, the third bond from the methyl end of the fatty acid.


Effects on Dreaming :
Omega 3 has been reported by many DV members to greatly increase clarty, vividness, and awareness in dreams

Take with:



Time to take it:

Before bed or WBTB


Sources of Omega 3:

Fish
Fish oil pills
Flax
Nuts


Other side effects:

Some benefits have been reported in conditions such as rheumatoid arthritis and cardiac arrhythmias.


Interactions:

In theory, omega-3 fatty acids may increase the risk of bleeding when taken with drugs that increase the risk of bleeding. Some examples include aspirin; anticoagulants ("blood thinners"), such as warfarin (Coumadin&#174 :wink2:  or heparin; anti-platelet drugs, such as clopidogrel (Plavix&#174 :wink2: ; and nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, such as ibuprofen (Motrin&#174;, Advil&#174 :wink2:  or naproxen (Naprosyn&#174;, Aleve&#174 :wink2: .













Waiting on Editing


Finished

"Placebos"


*Spoiler* for _Finished_: 



[large]Placebos - [Edited by Shades][/large]




A placebo is a sham medical intervention intended to lead the recipient to believe that it may improve his/her condition. In one common placebo procedure, a patient is given an inert sugar pill, told that it may improve his/her condition, but not told that it is in fact inert. Such an intervention may cause the patient to believe the treatment will change his/her condition; and this belief does indeed sometimes cause the patient's condition to improve. This phenomenon is known as the placebo effect.

Placebo - Something that has no effect but still works because you believe it will.

The Placebo Effect can also be used to effect dreaming.


Placebos can have positive and negative effects



Negative Placebo: Saying your name in a dream will make you wake up.



Positive placebo: Going to sleep with one eye covered will make you have dreams about flying.



Saying your name in a dream does not make you wake up. It will only do that if you believe it will.

Going to sleep with one eye covered will do nothing unless you believe it will.

That is the essence of placebos. If you believe it will happen, it will.


To have a placebo work you need to expect and believe 100&#37; that it will happen. If you have any doubt in your mind, it will not work.


[large]History[/large]


The word placebo, Latin for "I shall please", dates back to a Latin translation of the Bible by Jerome. It was first used in a medicinal context in the 18th century. In 1785 it was defined as a "commonplace method or medicine" and in 1811 it was defined as "any medicine adapted more to please than to benefit the patient", sometimes with a derogative implication but not with the implication of no effect. Placebos were widespread in medicine until the 20th century, and they were sometimes endorsed as necessary deceptions. In 1903 Richard Cabot said that he was brought up to use placebos, but he ultimately concluded by saying that "I have not yet found any case in which a lie does not do more harm than good". In 1961 Henry Beecher found that patients of surgeons he categorized as enthusiasts relieved their patients' chest pain and heart problems more than sceptic surgeons. In 1961 Walter Kennedy introduced the word nocebo.





"The Dream World"


*Spoiler* for _Finished_: 



[large]The Dream World[/large]


The dream world can sometimes be very confusing and odd.


Your voice can be different, mirrors are odd or frightening, The geography of the area or the architecture of a place can be significantly different than in the real world. If you can begin to improve your overall awareness of yourself and the environment around you, that will be a big step towards lucidity.

The dream world can sometimes be frightening but there is no need to be afraid of anything in dreams. None of it is real and is all just your subconscious creating images for you to see. If you start to get frightened just think or say to yourself: "None of this is real. I am in control of everything." If you do that, nothing will be frightening anymore and you are free to do whatever you want.

----------


## panta-rei

I don't know about others, but I think the placebo part could be left out or just passingly mentioned... We could mention the placebo affect when we go over dream myths, and we could mention it when we go over supplements as well.

----------


## Naiya

On the placebo effect thing, I'm just throwing it out there but--do you think it has to be called that? Placebo has such a negative connotation. It might help people better to call it autosuggestion. Because yeah, if someone knows "this is a placebo" it will be almost impossible for them to do it and get it to work. You can still explain the process, but calling it a placebo imo might make it harder for some people.

----------


## Banana

placebo is not the same as autosuggestion

placebo is not a technique like autosuggestion

it is an effect. its basically a warning. let me update it with DoDs version

edit: why cant i edit my top post?


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



The Placebo Effect

A placebo is a sham medical intervention intended to lead the recipient to believe that it may change his/her condition. In one common placebo procedure, a patient is given an inert sugar pill, told that it may improve his/her condition, but not told that it is in fact inert. Such an intervention may cause the patient to believe the treatment will change his/her condition; and this belief does indeed sometimes cause the patient's condition to improve.This phenomenon is known as the placebo effect.

History

The word placebo, Latin for "I shall please", dates back to a Latin translation of the Bible by Jerome. It was first used in a medicinal context in the 18th century. In 1785 it was defined as a "commonplace method or medicine" and in 1811 it was defined as "any medicine adapted more to please than to benefit the patient", sometimes with a derogative implication but not with the implication of no effect. Placebos were widespread in medicine until the 20th century, and they were sometimes endorsed as necessary deceptions. In 1903 Richard Cabot said that he was brought up to use placebos, but he ultimately concluded by saying that "I have not yet found any case in which a lie does not do more harm than good". In 1961 Henry Beecher found that patients of surgeons he categorized as enthusiasts relieved their patients' chest pain and heart problems more than sceptic surgeons. In 1961 Walter Kennedy introduced the word nocebo.

Dream Application

The Placebo Effect can also be used to effect dreaming in both positive and negative ways. An example of a negative dreaming placebo effect is the belief that saying one's name in a dream will make one wake up. A positive dreaming placebo effect example is the belief that going to sleep with one eye covered will make one have dreams about flying. However, it is imperative to remember that these "rules" will only happen if you truly believe they will. This is the essence of placebos; if you believe it will happen, it will.

----------


## Naiya

Hmm...I understand. In that case, in what context can I put the part about the placebo? In the same place as with the list of supplements? Is that what you originally intended? That would make sense. 

Other than that...I'll get to editing what you've got already. For now, you can keep working on what you want to, but please be aware that until I have a place to put it, it may not be revised or edited quickly. This stuff is all very very good and useful, it just has no place to go yet. So for now just hold on to what you've done until I need it, and post it when the chapter comes up. Otherwise it will be a bit overwhelming for the editors to have orphaned pieces of writing in here.  :smiley: 

Also, if there are specific things you know you have the expertise to cover (like the Herb/Drug Repository), go ahead and post what you want to do in the Writer's sticky so I know what you want to do. Right now I really want to have a good idea of who is going to do what.

----------


## Codename

*
Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)

THC is a psychoactive chemical produced by the cannabis plant as a defense mechanism. It is a popular recreational drug.


Effects on Dreaming
THC's hallucinogenic properties stimulate the centre of the brain that creates dreams. It is said to create very surrealistic dreams, however it has an extremely detrimental effect on dream recall.


Take With


Time to Take it
WBTB, THC works very rapidly and it's effects don't last so taking it before bed will do very little.


Sources of THC
Marijuana


Other Side Effects
THC has been shown to reduce nervous tics.

Cautions
Marijuana is illegal in almost every country.
THC in large doses can cause psychosis.
Contrary to popular belief, THC is physiologically addictive; in fact it's nearly as addictive as caffeine.
Marijuana has been linked to heart disease in long term use
Marijuana has 5 times as much ammonia (a poisonous and cancer causing agent) as cigarettes.


Interactions
There are no known interactions with other drugs*

Cannabis Cures Cancer - "Run From The Cure" The Rick Simpson Story

----------

